# SBGX091 Anti-magnetic HAQ



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Just some pictures and preliminary thoughts.

It's customary of the Japanese culture to focus on the details, and this is apparent in Seiya's packaging of the watch, from the watch inside its case to the shipping cardboard box--bubble wraps everywhere, neatly folded and well-placed. Every watch I bought from Seiya has arrived in a box that's packaged with care.





































The engineering of the bracelet and clasp is simple, yet precise and perfectly functional. It's not a heavy bracelet, but it isn't dainty; it will last a lifetime. Sizing is simple: you need only a small (high quality) jeweler's screwdriver to remove the two independent screws in the outer links. The screws are simply "caps" that hold the pin which connects the links along the bracelet. It's a simple but delicate process. Have the right tools: small screwdriver, tweezers to hold the tiny screws, and a cup to hold the screws to prevent loss. Contain your work space so nothing flies off into the ether. (I also use a dab of low-strength Lok-tight when reinstalling the screws.)










The crown tube is thick and sturdy. There's confidence along every thread. The crown screws smoothly and keenly--nothing vague in its operation. I mean, look how robust this crown system is... up there with the famous oyster system.










The case shape and the proportion of the dial-to-case are proper. The combination is restrained masculinity, confident without compensation. The junction of the endlinks and case is clean, modern--borderline industrial yet gentle. The angles on the case depart from those of conventional design but somehow preserves the GS tradition of playing with facets and light deflection.














































I do not know how to explain the dial, other than it possesses the typical Grand Seiko's careful implementation of effects and tone in their dial technology. In this SBGX091 silver dial, I see numerous effects (many of which I couldn't capture on my cellphone camera): silver, pearlescent, champaign, soft sunburst, sheen spotlighting, opaque, bone, creamy bronze. The tone varies as much as the environment in which I find myself.

I don't need to elaborate on the well-respected, magnificent GS detail in and around the watch. One thing that bears repeating on this forum is the visual contrast between the razor-sharp hands and dial in any lighting condition... even without lume. Just amazing.





































At night in low lighting.




























The size is 38.8mm, and I believe the lug-to-lug is 47mm. And housing the 9F high-accuracy Quartz, it's only around 11mm tall. This GS is very wearable, especially a great everyday watch for those of us who don't need a date window. Perhaps a great only-watch.



















Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

A quick and muddy lume shot. The lume is decently bright after a quick charge at the lamp, and it lasts through the night.










Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!! Great choice.. I think Domo has the same one!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations. That is a beauty, love that it has no date, make it a very symmetrical dial. I love your great write-up and explanations of all the details. Very beautiful, angular case as well.
Seiya does a great job! I only ordered a leather strap and buckle from him, but was very impressed with his service.
cheers,
Carl


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Maxy said:


> Congrats!! Great choice.. I think Domo has the same one!!


Yes. His pictures did me in.

Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Splendid review. It's one of a few GS which offer lume. A true thing of beauty. It looks very good on your wrist. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great watch and a thoughtful narrative. Love the pictures. Enjoy.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Sweet, just relaxing in your pj's with your new GS! Congrats


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats powerband! I enjoyed your post leading up to this purchase as well. I'm glad you now have one in hand. You have me pining after the SBGX115 now! 

Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27 (Feb 27, 2016)

Fantastic looking watch and great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Congrats! I've considered getting this watch a long time... but that lume shot may have put me one step closer to the goal line.


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Friend, you drew me in with how the crown screws down "keenly". You reeled me in with "borderline industrial, but gentle". And then you locked me in at "bone". You have beautifully composed a review that captures and conveys the gestalt of an extraordinary watch. It's a piece that requires a discerning enthusiast to fully appreciate, and you are certainly that gentleman. And now: I want one, too. Congratulations, and may you wear it well....it's exquisite!

Cheers!


----------



## five-eighth (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful watch! The masters at GS know how to make a tool into a thing of beauty. Congrats!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your comments. This really is an easy watch for life in general. As with any Quartz watch, it's nice to know the watch I'm wearing has a high tolerance to the rough bumps and other unknowns of daily life; and, as with any Grand Seiko, it's nice to know the construction and thoughts put into my watch are well above what is necessary for a functional timepiece, bringing personal satisfaction and private bragging rights... perhaps even a quiet feeling of f***off towards the superficiality I sometimes feel when wearing my SubC. Honestly, this is a watch one should wear for so many reasons.


Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The tone of the dial, typical of Grand Seiko's DNA, captures and adapts to the environment.



















Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

avusblue said:


> Friend, you drew me in with how the crown screws down "keenly". You reeled me in with "borderline industrial, but gentle". And then you locked me in at "bone". You have beautifully composed a review that captures and conveys the gestalt of an extraordinary watch. It's a piece that requires a discerning enthusiast to fully appreciate, and you are certainly that gentleman. And now: I want one, too. Congratulations, and may you wear it well....it's exquisite!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks, Dave. Over the years I have gotten a pretty good idea of your taste in watches, and I believe you'd really appreciate and enjoy the SBGX091/3. It checks so many boxes you and I demand from an all-around watch.

Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Talking about wrapping, my SBGV027 had a mile of adhesive plastic wrapped around it and the bracelet which was a real pain to get off, but really protected the watch. Your new acquisition is a beauty, really captures the Grand Seiko esthetic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

So far it's very easy to live with, and nice on the eyes no matter where.




























Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

powerband said:


> So far it's very easy to live with, and nice on the eyes no matter where.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is your wrist? A 37 millimeter watch shouldn't look that sizable.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

My wrist is 6.5, but the 38.8mm watch looks much bigger in these iPhone photos because of the camera-aspects effect.

Edit: apologies for the semi-selfie but here's a better aspect of the watch taken at better distance just now. Hope the proportion appears better.










Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

powerband said:


> My wrist is 6.5, but the 38.8mm watch looks much bigger in these iPhone photos because of the camera-aspects effect.
> 
> Edit: apologies for the semi-selfie but here's a better aspect of the watch taken at better distance just now. Hope the proportion appears better.
> 
> ...


Still looks great. Better actually. 38.5mm....hmmm

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm checking Seiyajapan now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Different viewing angles to show the case.




























Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

If there's one thing I hate about watches, it's that they don't photograph accurately (size wise) in wrist shots! The mirror shot usually gives a much more accurate perspective. 38.5-39.0mm is my personal sweet spot for a case size too!

The 3 link bracelet as opposed to the 5 linked one looks great too. Wish GS mixed it up a bit more with their bracelets. Disproportionately high number of models use the 5 link.

Wow the gradual angles on the lugs of this piece look great too... Like it's carved from stone.


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

I love the red text on the dial


----------



## Rickfernandez (Aug 21, 2015)

Stunning watch, love the case. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## catflap (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Stunning watch... and loads of great pictures.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

In these shots you can see how the light plays off the case. The angles are restrained when looking at the watch directly, but from farther back the light demonstrates the masculine-bias of the design. I have not owned a watch with so many personalities.




























Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Here you can see the variable light deflection on the case.





































Thanks for viewing. I hope this thread is helpful for those who are seriously considering the SBGX091.

Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

It has a unique case design and appears to be a true chameleon.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

I like this model. A little to much case for me though. But overall I like the design.

It would be more appropriate if I had a bigger wrist. I am just under 7 inches and I think the 37.1 of the SBGX119 fits me well. As well as having a much less pronounced case.

I strongly considered buying it before settling on the SBGX119.

My second choice in the quartz line is the SBGX091.

Enjoy!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Boomerdw said:


> I like this model. A little to much case for me though. But overall I like the design.
> 
> It would be more appropriate if I had a bigger wrist. I am just under 7 inches and I think the 37.1 of the SBGX119 fits me well. As well as having a much less pronounced case.
> 
> ...


I hear you. It's great that GS, while mostly keeping their design grammar, can offer great variations in case design to suit individual taste. The SBGX119 is also very attractive.

For what it's worth, my wrist is even smaller than yours--mine is 6.5 inches. I think the SBGX091 looks proportionally proper on smaller wrists like ours.



















Cheers!

Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I am alternating between the SBGX091 and the Oyster Perpetual.










Both are excellent watches but I am seeing less and less of a reason to own more than the GS Quartz.

Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Powerband, thanks to your photos. I've done the deed.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

ten13th said:


> Powerband, thanks to your photos. I've done the deed.


I think you'll like the balanced combination of simplicity and complexity on this watch. Congrats on doing the deed, ten13th.


----------



## Boomerdw (Jan 30, 2017)

Geese the more I scroll through this thread the more I like the SBGX091.

I came from a Ulysses Nardin Maxi Diver and was looking for something with less weight and bulk hence the SBGX119 decision.

But looking at this pictures of the SBGX091 I am again impressed.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Boomerdw said:


> Geese the more I scroll through this thread the more I like the SBGX091.
> 
> I came from a Ulysses Nardin Maxi Diver and was looking for something with less weight and bulk hence the SBGX119 decision.
> 
> But looking at this pictures of the SBGX091 I am again impressed.


If you're looking for a simple 3-hand watch that has excellent quality, high finish, interesting design, beautiful dial, crazy precision, relatively low-maintenance and robust durability, it's hard to beat the SBGX091.










Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

I owned one a year or so ago . . . can't quite remember what provoked me to sell that watch. :think:


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

powerband said:


> Yes. His pictures did me in.
> 
> Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


Man you pictures are so awesome..it'll push lot of other folks to buy this model now!! Truly great pics and suits your wrist well!! 

- Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

Excellent review and photos. Good advertisement for the watch. I think what GS does with their Quartz products is brilliant. Elegant and minimalist, with superb accuracy.

Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Amazing looking dial. Real life photos show it off so much better. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Here you can see the polished beveled edges of the bracelet, but I call your attention to the polished beveled edges on the case. As far as I can read through the Internet, the latter feature has not been written about anywhere. This polished beveled edge on the case is not readily obvious but when the light hits the watch just right, it becomes visible. It is a very subtle yet noticeable feature that nicely delineates the facets on the case.










Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The only watch outside of G-shocks that I'm willing to take to the gym and throw s**t around.



















Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

powerband said:


> The only watch outside of G-shocks that I'm willing to take to the gym and throw s**t around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time you flip a kettle bell over your wrist will cure you of that

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Ha! I take off all watches, including G-shocks, for Kettlebell cleans and KB snatches. Yikes.


Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> The first time you flip a kettle bell over your wrist will cure you of that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Was my first thought as well 

EDIT: *powerband*, thanks for all these real-life photos. It's a beautiful and not often mentioned model.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

No battles with a Kettlebell, yet, but gotten into a scuffle with a door jam and a table. Still looking like a million bucks.










Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinistfan (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you for the detailed posts and pics of this beauty. I had this on my radar pre purchasing my beloved scam 171 from you a little ways back. The sbgx091 seems to be on its own turf in regards to a strong, yet discreet, personality coupled with a robust quartz movement. I can definitely see this as an every day wear idling on the fence between sporty/dress. Dare I say, if you ever decide to move this beauty to a new home I'd love to be considered. Wear it in great health and may you continue to evoke passion towards Grand Seiko


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

alpinistfan said:


> Thank you for the detailed posts and pics of this beauty. I had this on my radar pre purchasing my beloved scam 171 from you a little ways back. The sbgx091 seems to be on its own turf in regards to a strong, yet discreet, personality coupled with a robust quartz movement. I can definitely see this as an every day wear idling on the fence between sporty/dress. Dare I say, if you ever decide to move this beauty to a new home I'd love to be considered. Wear it in great health and may you continue to evoke passion towards Grand Seiko


I hope you are enjoying the sacm171! That is a "big" little watch with a beautiful dial.

Good to hear from you.

Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Such an attractive watch. Keep coming back to this thread and finding myself starring at photos highlighting the SBGX091 in all its glory. Would seem to be a perfect daily wearer timepiece. Wonder how it would look on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## alpinistfan (Nov 5, 2015)

With a few weeks under your belt with the sbgx091, I am wondering how it is holding up as a daily wear in terms of weight and size on the wrist? Does it continue to hold its chameleon appeal?


----------



## Linedw (Jan 31, 2012)

powerband said:


> I am alternating between the SBGX091 and the Oyster Perpetual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for a great review.. I'm also thinking hard about a GS quartz model to accompany my oyster perpetual (36mm). Your OP is the 34mm, right? It's looking great wth the fully lumed indices... So how would you compare the bracelet quality and endlink fitment between the two (gs vs your op)?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Linedw said:


> Thanks for a great review.. I'm also thinking hard about a GS quartz model to accompany my oyster perpetual (36mm). Your OP is the 34mm, right? It's looking great wth the fully lumed indices... So how would you compare the bracelet quality and endlink fitment between the two (gs vs your op)?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The bracelet of the Oyster Perpetual has a slight edge on that of the SBGX091, as most people would expect, but the overall package of the 091 (case fitment, finish, dial elements, design details, etc.) blows my 34mm Rolex Oyster Perpetual out of the water. There's far more emotional comfort in wearing the GS, knowing that it is sturdy as a tank, keeps precise time, can survive the amp speakers that U2's base player uses, and tells atomic time after three weeks of hibernation.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Your pictures are fantastic! It's wonderful how the face of the Grand Seiko changes shades depending on the angle you see it from and lighting conditions. My red faced SBGV027 does the same thing looking black or even bluish from certain angles, dark maroon or bright red from others. Congratulations on a great watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

teb1013 said:


> It's wonderful how the face of the Grand Seiko changes shades depending on the angle you see it from and lighting conditions.


Indeed, you are right. GS dials have a beautiful, majestic, color-shifting complexity that you can't fully convey in photographs -- it must be observed in person to fully enjoy. I've never seen a lesser brand accomplish this sophisticated, mystical, effect so wonderfully.

Same SBGX091, first under office lighting:



Next, indirect outdoor lighting (in the garage, with the doors open, on a sunny day):



Finally, soft morning daylight (with a bright, festive, Easter morning shirt!):



It's a beauty! Cheers!

Dave


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

GS antimag's are absolute stunners. Embarrasses Rolex for sure.


----------



## Linedw (Jan 31, 2012)

powerband said:


> The bracelet of the Oyster Perpetual has a slight edge on that of the SBGX091, as most people would expect, but the overall package of the 091 (case fitment, finish, dial elements, design details, etc.) blows my 34mm Rolex Oyster Perpetual out of the water. There's far more emotional comfort in wearing the GS, knowing that it is sturdy as a tank, keeps precise time, can survive the amp speakers that U2's base player uses, and tells atomic time after three weeks of hibernation.


Thanks for your insights...I just checked out a GS quartz and I tend to agree with you on the bracelet and the rest of the case... Here the model I'm eyeing (sbgv005):










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

avusblue said:


> Indeed, you are right. GS dials have a beautiful, majestic, color-shifting complexity that you can't fully convey in photographs -- it must be observed in person to fully enjoy. I've never seen a lesser brand accomplish this sophisticated, mystical, effect so wonderfully.
> 
> Same SBGX091, first under office lighting:
> 
> ...


The shifting soft glow and the transitioning tone on the dial are a product of a deliberate design and masterful crafting for which Grand Seiko is known.

The dial on the SBGX091 is a perfect representation of this effort.

Very nice, Dave!

Edit: The weather must be getting nicer for your shiny two-wheel toys! (Anything new in the garage?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohmzx (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats! Wear it in great health. That looks really good!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Linedw said:


> Thanks for your insights...I just checked out a GS quartz and I tend to agree with you on the bracelet and the rest of the case... Here the model I'm eyeing (sbgv005):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this model and it's a beauty. Even though many folks on WUS don't hold the same esteem for quartz technology as they do for mechanical, Grand Seiko builds all Quartz models with equal respect and blind passion given to all its other models.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthWatch (Apr 22, 2017)

I just bought the same modell.. SBGV005 together with the black GS quartz Diver. Makes a perfect pair!

Love the ticking blue seconds hand.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

NorthWatch said:


> I just bought the same modell.. SBGV005 together with the black GS quartz Diver. Makes a perfect pair!
> 
> Love the ticking blue seconds hand.


Congrats! And indeed a great pair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbskevin (Feb 19, 2017)

Lovely watch! Would love it if they bring back the mechanical model as well.


----------



## alpinistfan (Nov 5, 2015)

Love to see a few more wrist shots of this piece under various lighting conditions


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

The 091 has the most awesome dial available!


----------

